# Anybody Remember Starflight?



## Foxbat (Mar 24, 2013)

I used to be pretty addicted to this game on my Atari ST a looooooong time ago.

Recently found this  https://sites.google.com/site/starflighttlc/home

It pretty much captures the flavour of the original but best of all....it's free (and only 62meg download to boot). I've spent a little time on it and I have to say I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Apr 4, 2013)

Foxbat said:


> I used to be pretty addicted to this game on my Atari ST a looooooong time ago.
> 
> Recently found this  https://sites.google.com/site/starflighttlc/home
> 
> It pretty much captures the flavour of the original but best of all....it's free (and only 62meg download to boot). I've spent a little time on it and I have to say I'm enjoying it a lot.


 
Starflight was the first PC game I ever played. It came on two 5.25" floppy disks and the PC could run the game without even having a hard drive. I used my brothers PC and when he saw me playing the game he started to play with his own character as well. 

I still have very fond memories of that game. The PC version was recognized as one of Computer Gaming Worlds all time best games...http://www.1up.com/do/feature?pager.offset=6&cId=3139081#58


----------



## BetaWolf (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, great game. I spent all my time mining on random planets and never finished the actual main storyline.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 5, 2013)

Good to see I'm not alone. I'm enjoying this new version. There are missions to complete (which apparently unfold into some kind of story arc) but, truth be told, I'm back to my old Starflight ways of just whizzing around the galaxy, boldly going (and mining) where no one has gone before. Ahh! Memories


----------

